# SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY ****



## Handle Bar Hoarder

A NEW WEEKLY THREAD DEDICATED TO THE  SCHWINN  BICYCLE COMMUNITY & HOBBY  PLEASE POST ONE PICTURE
A WEEK ON SUNDAY OF YOUR FAVORITE  ANTIQUE - CLASSIC - VINTAGE - SCHWINN BICYCLE FROM 1895 - 1980  DIFFERENT ANGLED PICTURES OF THE SAME BIKE ARE  WELCOME.. {{{{{{ PLEASE NO NEGATIVE COMMENTS OR DEBATES OR ARGUMENTS }}}}}} ON THIS THREAD THANK YOU...  LIKES & NICE COMMENTS ARE WELCOME THANK YOU FOR SUPPORTING  THIS THEAD  LET'S SEE THOSE COOL SCHWINN BIKE'S......


----------



## Kickstand3

38 DBR Tall Frame


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Reminds me of summer time.


----------



## deepsouth

1946 B6 .


----------



## cyclingday

My latest Schwinn love affair.








1941 Schwinn built, Chicago Cycle Supply,
Cadillac, in Traverse Green & Ivory.


----------



## Rust_Trader

.


----------



## Schwinn lover

One of my schwinns


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HEY THAT'S NOT A SCHWINN


----------



## 1817cent

1940 New Autocycle (original)


----------



## cyclingday

That’s a Schhhwing!


----------



## schwinnja

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> HEY THAT'S NOT A SCHWINN View attachment 1340872



Yes it is!
Karda schwinn!


----------



## Jon Olson

1936 De Luxe Cycleplane for riding with 2-speed kickback.


----------



## IngoMike

'42 Cycle Truck.....


----------



## GTs58

1961 New Mexican Corvette 5 speed. Faster than Speedy Gonzales!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

{{{{{{{{ NOTE  }}}}}}}}}} SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY WILL NOT HAVE A MONTH OR WEEKLY DATE  BUT WILL JUST BE BUMP UP ON SUNDAY AS  ONE THREAD.....THANK YOU FOR SUPPORTING THIS THREAD


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

1967 Hollywood in very desirable Violet.Can not wait to get the new white wall brick 2"(Thanks mrg) on this one in the spring. It deserves them.


----------



## Jon Olson

A 1950 Schwinn Phantom for riding!  I think the addition of the front brake and Bendex 2-speed has made the ride smooth! I’m planning just to take it apart and just lube and clean.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Super nice love the 2 speed


----------



## Rivnut




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

That is super, nice post.


Rivnut said:


> View attachment 1348823


----------



## deepsouth

1949 B6. Formerly mine.  Now in NorCal


----------



## schwinnderella

57 Streamliner


----------



## cyclingday

1946 Schwinn, Majestic.
Model H Whizzer.


----------



## IngoMike

'57 Deluxe Hornet......smooth rider!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HAPPY SUPER BOWL SUNDAY




​


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Stars and Stripes!


----------



## Rust_Trader

.


----------



## danfitz1

From my 'Holy Grail' wish list


----------



## deepsouth

1958 Phantom


----------



## cyclingday

1940 Schwinn built, Henderson, set up for Western Union messenger service.


----------



## schwinnderella

Cycle Truck


----------



## Hammerhead

'64 American


----------



## mrg

My only Middle weight, a 58 Hornet Deluxe, I guess because it still has the balloon look with the 2.0 tires and you got to love the orange & black!


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

Jon Olson said:


> A 1950 Schwinn Phantom for riding!  I think the addition of the front brake and Bendex 2-speed has made the ride smooth! I’m planning just to take it apart and just lube and clean.View attachment 1348815
> View attachment 1348813
> 
> View attachment 1348814



GOOD LOOKING BIKE !


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

*LETS SEE WHAT YOU GUYS & GALS GOT THIS WEEK  *


----------



## Hammerhead

'66 Panther with the full Super moon


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

1959  Corvette, love the Blue


----------



## deepsouth

1954 Streamliner.  Late 1953 serial number. Probably one of the earliest.


----------



## cyclingday

1940 Schwinn built, Henderson.


----------



## HARPO

1946 Continental...first year.


----------



## Ernbar

June 1973 Kool Lemon Speedster


----------



## REC

OK, I posted some other stuff previously, so I am now going to post some of my more fond playtoys....
In no definitive order:
66 CT2 Before



After



67 CT1 Before



67 CT1 After



57 CT1 Before



57 CT1 After



'52 CT2 After



52 CT1 After



48 MCT1   All Original



46 CT1 Before



46 CT1 After



48 CT2 After



41 CT2 After



50 CT1 with incorrect basket (Basket now in photo above on '48 model After)



39 20" CT1 Before



39 20" CT1 After



43 CT1 Before



43 CT1 After


----------



## TWBikesnstripes

1939 Schwinn Motorbike Deluxe


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

TWBikesnstripes said:


> 1939 Schwinn Motorbike DeluxeView attachment 1358022



WOW NICESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS LOVE TO HAVE THAT IN MY STABLE.


----------



## danfitz1

Couple more from my 'keeper' pile


----------



## oldy57

1940 DX double drums.


----------



## mrg

39 BFG Streamliner in the rarer maroon/Ivory


----------



## Kickstand3

42 War Time


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Kickstand3 said:


> 42 War Time




WWWWWOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWW! beautiful paint on that one.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## 1817cent

A great solid bike, from Jerry G.  I broke my leg on this bike but didnt hurt the bike!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

FOR THIS WEEK WE HAVE A 1939 ORIGINAL  SCHWINN DX FLEET


----------



## Hammerhead

'56 Jaguar


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> FOR THIS WEEK WE HAVE A 1939 ORIGINAL SCHWINN DX FLEET




I'm glad we do, Thank you beautiful bike.


Hammerhead said:


> '56 Jaguar
> View attachment 1361524
> 
> View attachment 1361533




Killer bike , ridiculously killer pics


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Once again not original. But still super !  This bike started as a trashed Straightbar . I only saved the frame and chain guard . Then proceeded to build to my liking.  Some original paint parts - some powder  coated parts - a mix of old and new .  I Really like how this bike rides and looks .


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HAPPY SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY.. LET'S SEE YOUR BEAUTIFUL SCHWINN.. UP THIS SUNDAY IS MY 1935 ORIGINAL SCHWINN AEROCYCLE


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## John G04

Hammerhead said:


> '56 Jaguar
> View attachment 1361524
> 
> View attachment 1361533




Nice bike but that rock is also incredible!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HAPPY SUNDAY TO ALL.. HERE WE HAVE A  BEAUTIFUL C MODEL SCHWINN .. LET;S SEE YOUR BEAUTIFUL SCHWINN...


----------



## Nashman

A '52-20" Junior Schwinn Cantilever Hornet resto'd by Bobby U. in Cali. ( several years back) I've posted before, but never noticed this thread. The bike has original NOS rack,& fenders, balance of bike matched in single stage auto paint, rare chrome Delta junior light. Horn and light work, NOS Typhoons, pedals, flawless paint and chrome. Junior mesinger saddle.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Nashman said:


> A '52-20" Junior Schwinn Cantilever Hornet resto'd by Bobby U. in Cali. ( several years back) I've posted before, but never noticed this thread. The bike has original NOS rack,& fenders, balance of bike matched in single stage auto paint, rare chrome Delta junior light. Horn and light work, NOS Typhoons, pedals, flawless paint and chrome. Junior messenger saddle.
> 
> View attachment 1368840
> 
> View attachment 1368841
> 
> View attachment 1368842
> 
> View attachment 1368843
> 
> View attachment 1368844
> 
> View attachment 1368845
> 
> View attachment 1368846
> 
> View attachment 1368847



NICE,SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## cyclingday

1938/39 Paramount, Sports Tourist model.


----------



## Hammerhead

1957 Deluxe Hornet


----------



## mrg

Well this one started it for me, 55 Spitfire my cousin bought new at Pioneer Schwinn in Norwalk Ca. and added the bars & neck, someone was pinstriping my older cousins car and did the Spits front fender, my dad ended up with it a couple yrs later, so been in the family longer than me!, looks just like it did in 55 except we beat the poop out of it in the 60's, we wouldn't be caught dead on it ( we had stingrays ) so we jumped it and let it ghost ride, stripped the bars & seat for our dirt bikes and let it sit out in the weather for 5-10 yrs but resurrected it in the mid 70's and added the tank in the 80's, the og badge's paint turned powdery ( I still have it ) so replaced it at sometime, think the tank will come back off to go back to how we got it, and I would like to re-lace the rims with nice used spokes. I don't remember it having the struts either.


----------



## schwinnderella

Schwinn 65 Paramount


----------



## mruiz

This is  1955 Corvette, first year, I have it listed in the for sale. Looking for a Collector that can keep preserving this PEACE OF ART.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HAPPY SUNDAY SPRING FORWARD.... BICYCLE RIDING WEATHER IS ON IT,S WAY... TODAY WE HAVE A NICE  38 SCHWINN BC117... POT,S UP YOUR NICE SCHWINN


----------



## Hammerhead

'66 Panther


----------



## HARPO

1955 Hornet Deluxe. I picked this up, as seen, a couple of days ago. All original, except for the missing Rocket Ray.


----------



## HARPO

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> HEY THAT'S NOT A SCHWINN View attachment 1340872




Who cares!


----------



## schwinnman67

62 Typhoon


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1372952



DAM BRO :eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:  so killer


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY.... POST UP YOUR SCHWINN.... THE WORLD ORIGINAL SCHWINN COBALT BLUE FAT BAR.........


----------



## deepsouth

1940 Autocycle Deluxe


----------



## modelcarjedi

My 66 Schwinn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SPRING HAS SPRUNG LET'S SEE THOSE SCHWINNS HAPPY SUNDAY TO ALL


----------



## deepsouth

1946 B6


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Rust_Trader

.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HAPPY EASTER


----------



## 1817cent

A nice original B6!


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

Easter Sunday .. My Grandsons first bike ride !


----------



## cyclingday

What a magnificent Easter Sunday it was, for the resurrection of this 1941 Schwinn/Henderson, Super Deluxe Autocycle.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1386220
> What a magnificent Easter Sunday it was, for the resurrection of this 1941 Schwinn/Henderson, Super Deluxe Autocycle.



SO KILLER


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY


----------



## Hammerhead




----------



## RustyHornet

Some assembly required.... Interesting story on this one. Was with a few other bikes, one of which my uncle has been searching for years for... He gave this to me as my finders fee. As it turns out, it was actually built on my birthday 36 years before me lol. 1956 middleweight, what I’ve always called the transition years... Not sure how I’m gonna build it yet.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

*BAD ASS BIKE ! .. GREAT FIND *


----------



## barneyguey

1937/38 Pullman


----------



## tacochris

My rusty Schwinn room.  3 are regular riders, others are in the works.  Ignore the yellow western flyer.  Lol


----------



## mrg

A Blinged out 56 Spitfire I built back in the 80's!











						Spitfire/Cadet blue, Schwinn color names. | All Things Schwinn
					

Back in the 80's I bought this standard Spitfire ( no before pictures ) at the swap, somebody had cut the rear fender in half and somehow put the half on the front, the OG front was laying on the ground with it. I welded it back together ( I was taking auto body at Cerritos JC ) and thought...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY.. HERE HAVE A BEAUTIFUL ORIGINAL GREEN ON GREEN BC117..  LET SEE YOUR BEAUTIFUL SCHWINN.....


----------



## 1817cent

Took this bike out today for a spin around town.


----------



## frampton

Good ole Ellensburg. I like that place.


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps

Bought this 39 frame and fork from a fellow caber. Put it together with parts I had laying around. I rode it 11 miles today. She rides true and straight. I think I’ll keep her.


----------



## rollfaster

Ok!


----------



## RustyHornet

Took both of these Red Ryders down the street and back today.


----------



## rollfaster

Corvette.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## John G04

Josie 2 Shrimps said:


> Bought this 39 frame and fork from a fellow caber. Put it together with parts I had laying around. I rode it 11 miles today. She rides true and straight. I think I’ll keep her.
> 
> View attachment 1393704




It rides again! Glad you got it up and riding, nice job


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

happy super schwinn sunday  post up let's see them


----------



## Hammerhead




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

I replaced the S-7s with some S-2s on this Hornet lets see how it rides !


----------



## rollfaster

Schwinn Sunday.


----------



## Kramai88

A big one and a little one


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

big week ahead for most bike guy's.... be safe & have fun that is what the hobby is all about.. let see your schwinn for today


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## BOB LOBLAW

~


----------



## Tony M




----------



## mrg

Another fenderless DX, 41 planes & Trains


----------



## oldy57

Mens 50 and ladies 51.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HAPPY SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY TO ALL... BIG WEEK FOR MOST LET'S SEE WHAT POP UP... THIS IS WHY WE HAVE THIS THREAD RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS WHAT I GOT IN THIS WEEK..A NICE LITTLE ORIGINAL 38 AUTOCYCLE


----------



## Kickstand3

Took my Iver DBR For a early morning cruise before the rain sets in . Every one enjoy


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Kickstand3 said:


> Took my Iver DBR For a early morning cruise before the rain sets in . Every one enjoy
> 
> View attachment 1407362
> 
> View attachment 1407363



NICE


----------



## sccruiser

41' Streamliner.


----------



## GTs58

Another 41 Streamliner.


----------



## rollfaster

SSS.


----------



## Driftpr




----------



## cyclingday

1970 Typhoon


----------



## mrg

Krusty 41 Henderson.


----------



## John Gailey

I'm guessing someone made a couple bucks butchering up this one.  No worries.  This is my new adopted rider.  Only Schwinn in the herd.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

S*S*S POST THEM UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

Finally go a Sunday off ..Nice Day for a morning Ride !


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HAPPY SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY TO ALL.. WHAT IS NEW WITH YOU


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

PICK UP  THIS BEAUTIFUL ORIGINAL 1938 SCHWINN BC 117 THIS WEEK...


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

LET'S SEE YOUR SCHWINN YOU LOVE & ADORE.... HAPPY SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps

Just finished cleaning up this newly acquired 1950


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

Josie 2 Shrimps said:


> Just finished cleaning up this newly acquired 1950
> 
> View attachment 1420993
> 
> View attachment 1420994



Looks good  .. You did a good job on the saddle !


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps

@bobcycles did an amazing job on the saddle.


----------



## Driftpr

Happy Sunday


----------



## modelcarjedi

Just picked this bike up over the weekend. I cant wait to bring it back to life!


----------



## Driftpr




----------



## onecatahula

Recently threw this together



















Thanks Kim !  @aasmitty757


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps

Took out the 41 Dx for a 16 mile cruise.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

picked this up today at the Marin Bicycle Museum swap meet. basically bought the front drum brake, and the rest was free.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

onecatahula said:


> Recently threw this together
> 
> View attachment 1425270
> 
> View attachment 1425277
> 
> View attachment 1425287
> View attachment 1425290
> View attachment 1425286
> 
> Thanks Kim !  @aasmitty757



*CONGRATS !! ..NICE LOOKING BIKE *_*WITH SOME *_*SUPER HARD TO FIND PARTS ON IT  *


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

49autocycledeluxe said:


> picked this up today at the Marin Bicycle Museum swap meet. basically bought the front drum brake, and the rest was free.
> 
> View attachment 1425409Great find ..you stole it !


----------



## BOB LOBLAW

Josie 2 Shrimps said:


> Took out the 41 Dx for a 16 mile cruise.
> 
> View attachment 1425384



in the back of your pick up?  😉😁 j/k


----------



## sarmisluters

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1425299



Dang ! Mr. Day, Please enlighten the masses what thrift shop or barn you found these.  The blue has the coveted George Garner decal.


----------



## sarmisluters

onecatahula said:


> Recently threw this together
> 
> View attachment 1425270
> 
> View attachment 1425277
> 
> View attachment 1425287
> View attachment 1425290
> View attachment 1425286
> 
> Thanks Kim !  @aasmitty757



Gorgeous pics Pete !


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY LET SEE THOSE SCHWINN'S


----------



## Driftpr




----------



## cyclingday

1940 Henderson.


----------



## onecatahula

Sweet little 24 inch Admiral


----------



## Jon Olson

Bought an estate sale seat for $12.50, half the $25.00 asking price because it was Sunday the last day of the sale. It to this day has so far cost me thousands, and there’s an end in sight!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

sss SsS sSs SSS


----------



## RustyHornet




----------



## Driftpr

Sunday Ride on this Hornet


----------



## sccruiser

41' Lincoln


----------



## Rivnut




----------



## JimmyTheDog




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HAPPY 4th OF JULY LET SEE THOSE 4th OF JULY SCHWINN'S  SsS


----------



## Maskadeo




----------



## Rust_Trader




----------



## onecatahula




----------



## Driftpr

Happy 4 July everyone!!!!


----------



## Maskadeo

Pete @onecatahula you need a tank for that tan bike! 😝


----------



## JimmyTheDog

My son rode Evel Kneivel 1966 Fastback with custom red/silver/blue sparkle paint. Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## rollfaster

SSS.


----------



## Kickstand3

Happy 4th


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

💥💥🍻🇺🇲⚡⚡💥💥🇺🇲🥳💥💥👏🍻🇺🇲🇺🇲👏🎉🍻🇺🇲🇺🇲💥💥⚡💥👏🍻🇺🇲💥👏🥳⚡🇺🇲💥🇺🇲💥🇺🇲🍻⚡💥💥⚡🥳🥳🥳🍻🇺🇲🎉
HAPPY 4th OF JULY  EVERYBODY GOD BLRSS AMERICA


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Kickstand3

Here’s one @Krakatoa helped me drag down from a picker in the NE


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SSS  LET'S SEE THOSE SCHWINN'S 🤙👍


----------



## Driftpr

Sunday Ride 😅


----------



## rollfaster

SSS.


----------



## barneyguey

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> happy super schwinn sunday  post up let's see themView attachment 1398156



Beautiful!!!


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

post UP Super Schwinn Sunday 📸  📷   📸  📷  📸


----------



## Maskadeo




----------



## HARPO

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> post UP Super Schwinn Sunday 📸  📷   📸  📷  📸View attachment 1447878




I have your bike's sister...


----------



## Lonestar

'78-'79 Ladies Suburban, was planning on posting on Sunday's Show & Tell, but not finding that thread today.




Happy Schwinn Sunday Yall 😎


----------



## Driftpr

Cruise on this Green Panther 2 Speed 😎


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HARPO said:


> I have your bike's sister...
> 
> View attachment 1447895



right on that's cool nice bike look's super clean


----------



## onecatahula

One of the first known Paramounts, serial A275, hand built by Emil Wastyn in early 1938. (more photos in sale section)


----------



## dasberger

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 1448603
> One of the first known Paramounts, serial A275, hand built by Emil Wastyn in early 1938. (more photos in sale section)




But... but it's Monday??  Get him @Freqman1.....





Nah, that bike is SUPER everyday of the week....  Nice one Pete!!


----------



## Driftpr

Sunday ride out and about😎


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HAPPY SUNDAY LET'S SEE THOES SCHWINN'S  🍻 🥂🍻


----------



## RustyHornet




----------



## RustyHornet




----------



## RustyHornet




----------



## Hammerhead




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1451791



nicessssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

Finally got a chance to ride some of the Santa Ana river Bike trail..  Super cool !


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## HARPO

This was deleted because it was thought I was selling these Schwinn Classic tires. _Wrong._ I wanted to show what *I paid* for all four tires...$40. What a great deal!! I'm NOT selling them!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HARPO said:


> This was deleted because it was thought I was selling these Schwinn Classic tires. _Wrong._ I wanted to show what *I paid* for all four tires...$40. What a great deal!! I'm NOT selling them!
> 
> View attachment 1452952
> 
> View attachment 1452953
> 
> View attachment 1452954



definitely a great deal thanks for posing @HARPO


----------



## Maskadeo




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SsS


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## Driftpr

Sunday ride on this Hornet 🐝


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Cobalt blue Sunday 
36 B98, 37 Ba67, 39 girls deluxe


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Cobalt blue Sunday
> 36 B98, 37 Ba67, 39 girls deluxe
> 
> View attachment 1459562
> 
> View attachment 1459570



sweettttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## cyclingday

The Green New Deal.


----------



## Driftpr

Taking these lady for a ride.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## WES PINCHOT

1941 DELUXE AUTOCYCLE FOUND WITHIN A MILE FROM MY HOUSE!
I HAVE PASSED IT ON TO A CABER SEVERAL YEARS AGO.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

WES PINCHOT said:


> 1941 DELUXE AUTOCYCLE FOUND WITHIN A MILE FROM MY HOUSE!
> I HAVE PASSED IT ON TO A CABER SEVERAL YEARS AGO.
> 
> View attachment 1462964



HOLYSHI#$%^ MAN'' !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SsS LET'S SEE THOSE SCHWINN'S HAPPY SUNDAY TO ALL🍻


----------



## cyclingday

Tanks, for all the troops that served in Afghanistan.
Your service was much appreciated.
Evident, by all those that want to get the F, out of there, after having a taste of what freedom and self determination is like.
Let me take your IPhone away from you, and you’ll know, what I’m talking about.
No money, no cheeseburgers, no fricken IPhone.
Bam, Gone!
See Ya!


----------



## Kickstand3

Here’s a war time , 42 I hardly ever ride it . This thing is practically  NOS


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

picked this one up Wednesday. forebrake and locking fork.  🙂


----------



## mrg

51 Red Phantom


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS & PRAY FOR TREIR FAMILIES & SAFE RETURN......................   HAPPY SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY POST UP YOUR SCHWINN


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Tony M




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Big red?


----------



## Panther lll

Won this Panther at a Church Social silent auction in August of 2012.  My bid for $175.00 was the winning bid.  Have never ridden it and have kept it in the garage hanging up on bicycle racks.  I'm thinking 1961 but not real sure.


----------



## rollfaster

SSS pair.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

24" Flea market find. 🙃


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

26" flea market find this morning. pre war.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

war years lightweight flea market find.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY********* 9/5/21


----------



## Tony M




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SsS POST UP!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT DO YOU GOT


----------



## Lonestar




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

🤓


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

my 24" 1952 Super Schwinn. cleaned the rust off the bars. raised the seat. put fancy red grips on it and rode it a bit. funny how the smaller crank feels. these would be a much better fit for grown ups who want Stingrays.


----------



## mrg

41Henderson now with a tank


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## REC

Ride 'er like ya stole 'er!!!


----------



## cyclingday

REC said:


> Ride 'er like ya stole 'er!!!






For sure!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1481122
> For sure!



that's right !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY ***** 9/26/21 LET'S SEE WHAT YOU GOT 🧐


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

do you believe in second chances ??? got a second chance at this bike it is being shipped to me next week...................................



🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎😎🤓😎🤓😎😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

when i get her all fixed up i can race marty @cyclingday on his green 41


----------



## barneyguey

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> do you believe in second chances ??? got a second chance at this bike it is being shipped to me next week...................................View attachment 1485153
> 
> 🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎😎🤓😎🤓😎😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓😎🤓



I really like the saying at the bottom of your page! "THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IN LIFE IS WHERE YOU'RE GOING WHEN YOU DIE"


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

barneyguey said:


> I really like the saying at the bottom of your page! "THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IN LIFE IS WHERE YOU'RE GOING WHEN YOU DIE"



thank you... if you really think about it...it makes a lot of sense.. we are not going to live forever.. this life is like a vapor here one second and gone the next... put your faith in the one who breathed life into you & not in to this world.. we will all have to  take this ride some day..........................


----------



## cyclingday

1942 Schwinn built, Goodrich defense model.


----------



## sarmisluters

Stuff I need to detail 
Girls Lincoln


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

sarmisluters said:


> Stuff I need to detail
> Girls Lincoln
> 
> View attachment 1485479



let's see the whole bike


----------



## Tony M




----------



## Rust_Trader




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 1485730



NICELY DONE CONGRATULATIONS NICE BIKE 👏👏👏


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

LOOK'S LIKE SOME GOOD SWAP MEETS THIS WEEK ...... LET'S SEE WHAT YOU GUY'S & GALS CAME UPON ON THE THE SCHWINN  FRONT.... HAPPY SCHWINN SUNDAY


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

I HAVE THIS ONE COMING IN THIS WEEK


----------



## SJ_BIKER

.


----------



## IngoMike

KSHD.....my current everyday commuter....


----------



## Quakertownrich

'73 Sunset Orange Super Sport.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## barneyguey

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> I HAVE THIS ONE COMING IN THIS WEEK View attachment 1489244
> 
> View attachment 1489245
> 
> View attachment 1489246
> 
> View attachment 1489247



Beautiful Bike! Is it an EZ Speed? That seems to be a color often found on Our Own Hardware EZ Speed bicycles. Barry


----------



## Maskadeo

Not mine, but enjoyed looking at them!


----------



## Kickstand3

Here’s my 38 DBR Tall Frame 
Question for you schwinn nerds , the kickstand is it longer on a tall frame?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s my 38 DBR Tall Frame
> Question for you schwinn nerds , the kickstand is it longer on a tall frame?
> 
> View attachment 1493109
> 
> View attachment 1493110



Not an expert but I would assume no. The extra height of frames usually should not effect the height BB which would relate to the location of kick stand. The size of the tires would effect it.


----------



## cyclingday

It’s hard to tell from that photo, but your bottom bracket geometry does look unusually high.
It’s probably just an optical illusion, due to the excessive lean of the bike.
Measure it up with one of your other prewar Schwinn, straight chainstay bikes, and see how it compares.
It should be the same, which would have no effect on the length of the kick stand.
The most likely culprit, is, that is not the original kick stand to that bike.
Finding the right match is one of those unspoken quests we all go through.
I have some leaners, and some that are sketchy upright.
Both make me nervous in a crowd.
My restored bike fell over on the high side,  because the kick stand is slightly too long.
I came out to the garage to find it leaning against my motorcycle, with big nasty scratch on it.
I immediately thought to blame my wife, when I realized it was from the deflated tires, and the slightly too long kick stand.
Uggh!
I hate that!
Nirvana, is a kick stand that fits,
 juuust right.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

'72 burgundy Fairlady, '67 Violet Hollywood,'74 kool lemon Breeze


----------



## cyclingday

I rode the 41 Cadillac, for SSSunday.


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s my 38 DBR Tall Frame
> Question for you schwinn nerds , the kickstand is it longer on a tall frame?
> 
> View attachment 1493109
> 
> View attachment 1493110




One reason the bike leans is that the crank to rear axel fork is straight and gives the bike more ground clearance. Frame geometry thing. The miller stand you are using perhaps fits better on a a curved frame-'dished/curved' crank to axel-which lowers the mounting of the stand affecting the ground clearance. This is probably 1/4"-3/8" at best but changes the lean on the bike. The oversized tires also contribute to its lean. BTW-nice looking bike!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HAPPY SUPER SCHWINN SUNYDAY 10/17/21 WHERE AER MY FELLOW SCHWINN ENTHUSIAST AT!!!!!!!!!!  POST UP


----------



## IngoMike

Run-A-Bout Rider......


----------



## Maskadeo

Chicken Run!


----------



## vincev

I have nicer but this is my Halloween bike.......


----------



## onecatahula

39 Paramount Tourist, nearly complete !


----------



## ADKBIKES

1955 Streamliner attic find


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

barneyguey said:


> Beautiful Bike! Is it an EZ Speed? That seems to be a color often found on Our Own Hardware EZ Speed bicycles. Barry



sorry for not getting back to you.... i did not have the bike then but i do now and YES it is EZ SPEED which is so cool i love that  badge......................


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SSs 10/24/21 let's see those Schwinn's we know you have them......... thank you for supporting this thread 🤓


----------



## deepsouth

Panthers at the lake at our campground.


----------



## onecatahula

1938 Schwinn Paramount 


(Thanks Ken !! @oskisan)


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> A NEW WEEKLY THREAD DEDICATED TO THE  SCHWINN  BICYCLE COMMUNITY & HOBBY  PLEASE POST ONE PICTURE
> A WEEK ON SUNDAY OF YOUR FAVORITE  ANTIQUE - CLASSIC - VINTAGE - SCHWINN BICYCLE FROM 1895 - 1980  DIFFERENT ANGLED PICTURES OF THE SAME BIKE ARE  WELCOME.. {{{{{{ PLEASE NO NEGATIVE COMMENTS OR DEBATES OR ARGUMENTS }}}}}} ON THIS THREAD THANK YOU...  LIKES & NICE COMMENTS ARE WELCOME THANK YOU FOR SUPPORTING  THIS THEAD  LET'S SEE THOSE COOL SCHWINN BIKE'S......View attachment 1340626
> 
> View attachment 1340627
> 
> View attachment 1340628



ARE THOS RED TIRES ON THE AERO CYCLE ORIGINAL?
THANKS FOR SHARING.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

WES PINCHOT said:


> ARE THOS RED TIRES ON THE AERO CYCLE ORIGINAL?
> THANKS FOR SHARING.



 no they are not 🤓


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## PlasticNerd

Let the crew out to get some sunshine while I swept up the garage  😍


----------



## onecatahula




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 1505588



DAM PETE YOU BEEN HOLDING OUT ON ME  LO lo LO lo LO🤓🤓🤓


----------



## HARPO

1951 Schwinn Hornet...100% original...


----------



## Schwinn1776

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> I HAVE THIS ONE COMING IN THIS WEEK View attachment 1489244
> 
> View attachment 1489245
> 
> View attachment 1489246
> 
> View attachment 1489247



I have it's cousin, minus a few major parts (tank) looking for one....


----------



## cyclingday

Not mine, but most certainly a Super Schwinn, out being ridden on this Sunday.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I've had this one for 30 + years and drug it out today because the front tire was flat   ...  added the fenders, chain guard, rack, tank, and truss rod fork in the last 5 years or so.. I have a locking springer and forebrake which will be added when I get a round tuitt.


----------



## IngoMike

'41 Excelsior.....currently a smooth rider......a few better parts are on the way to take it up a notch.....the WD40/Steel Wool scrub started the other day so expect to see this one on here again.......


----------



## nick tures

1966 blue stingray


----------



## natomashomeboy

Took it out for a nice ride this morning 😉 one of my favorites.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SsS LET'S SEE YOUR SCHWINNS  🤓


----------



## onecatahula

House painted 37 Jeweltank Autocycle, still in the project queue . . .


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Tapered kickstand str8 bar


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

my fat tire Schwinn's that stop and go.


----------



## cyclingday

I took Big Red out for a spin today.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY  11/14/2021


----------



## IngoMike

In storage for the last 16 years...'46 Excelsior badged BA-107......a Bob U. special.......


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

IngoMike said:


> In storage for the last 16 years...'46 Excelsior badged BA-107......a Bob U. special.......
> View attachment 1512334
> 
> View attachment 1512335



NICE SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY.....  POST UP IF YOU LOVE SCHWINN BIKE'S


----------



## Lonestar

'99 Predator FW
Freshly excavated from my spare bedroom corner...


----------



## Schwinn1776

1938 Motorbike


----------



## OSCAR...N...

👀 🥰😋🙏🤝😋🥰👀
Yuuuummyyyy Yuuuummyyyy.!!
Aaahiii LuuuuLyyyy...🤝👍🤝

Stay Safe With Family.!! And Friends.!!


----------



## PlasticNerd




----------



## Schwinn1776

PlasticNerd said:


> View attachment 1515695



😎 Double Vision 😎👍


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

Morning cruise  to burn some calories before Thanksgiving week  .. Im already thinking about those pecan pies 🤔


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

WESTCOASTRIDERS said:


> Morning cruise  to burn some calories before Thanksgiving week  .. Im already thinking about those pecan pies 🤔
> 
> View attachment 1515730



ME TOO BROTHER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onecatahula




----------



## Kickstand3

Here’s one I haven’t had time for , but still love it .Not sure what that Hootus is clipped on the basket is for , does anyone know


----------



## rollfaster

SSS.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SsS 11/28/21


----------



## Kickstand3

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> SsS 11/28/21View attachment 1518873



I’ll take it!


----------



## onecatahula




----------



## SJ_BIKER

Planes and trains badged Canti project in the back burner


----------



## ninolecoast

34 Aerocycle


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## GTBruiser

An "Unofficial" 3-speed Racer.  Originally a single-speed, but, I wanted a couple more gears to help with the daily commute.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL !!!!!! THANK YOU ALL FOR SUPPORTING THIS THREAD..... SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY  BABY WHAT YOU GOT.... PULL THEM OUT & POST THEM UP.........


----------



## PatsBikes

Man that is one nice motorbike!!!  Love the cobalt blue.....
Congrats with the purchase HBH !  Hope that Bike brings you viewing pleasure for many years to come


----------



## onecatahula

1939 Schwinn Paramount A839


----------



## cyclingday

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HAPPY SsS ****** HO ho HO ho let's see those schwinn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## PatsBikes

WOW....Absolutely awesome HBH  has to be the nicest original red on red motorbike on the planet!!
Thanks for sharing     You must have one of every color now........ red, blue, green, black??  
Like to see them all in a row....


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

PatsBikes said:


> WOW....Absolutely awesome HBH  has to be the nicest original red on red motorbike on the planet!!
> Thanks for sharing     You must have one of every color now........ red, blue, green, black??
> Like to see them all in a row....



UNFORTUNATELY THIS BEAUTIFUL RED ON RED MOTORBIKE IS NOT MINE... I WOULD GLADLY GIVE A NICE REWARD TO HAVE IT.. IF ANYONE WANTS TO GET PAID  PM ME HERE...WOULD LOVE TO ADD THIS BEAUTIFUL BIKE TO MY COLLECTION 🤑🤑🤑 LET ME KNOW THANK YOU..............................


----------



## Vicious Cycle

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> HEY THAT'S NOT A SCHWINN View attachment 1340872



Is that an original rack ?


----------



## onecatahula




----------



## IngoMike

'35 B10E.....


----------



## mrg

51 Red Phantom out for the holidays


----------



## Scanner

My Royal badged 1941 autocycle


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Scanner said:


> My Royal badged 1941 autocycle
> 
> View attachment 1527343



WOW NICE BIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!😻🥰🥰😍


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## Gnarlymarley

Twins!


----------



## rollfaster

Christmas color Schwinns.


----------



## cyclingday

White Christmas?
Well, about as close as we get out here on the coastal plain.
Merry Christmas to all, and to all, a good bike!


----------



## Nashman

cyclingday said:


> It’s hard to tell from that photo, but your bottom bracket geometry does look unusually high.
> It’s probably just an optical illusion, due to the excessive lean of the bike.
> Measure it up with one of your other prewar Schwinn, straight chainstay bikes, and see how it compares.
> It should be the same, which would have no effect on the length of the kick stand.
> The most likely culprit, is, that is not the original kick stand to that bike.
> Finding the right match is one of those unspoken quests we all go through.
> I have some leaners, and some that are sketchy upright.
> Both make me nervous in a crowd.
> My restored bike fell over on the high side,  because the kick stand is slightly too long.
> I came out to the garage to find it leaning against my motorcycle, with big nasty scratch on it.
> I immediately thought to blame my wife, when I realized it was from the deflated tires, and the slightly too long kick stand.
> Uggh!
> I hate that!
> Nirvana, is a kick stand that fits,
> juuust right.



What got scratched, the restored bicycle, or the motorcycle? I am really paranoid about bicycles falling over and damaging either the faller or the lander.


----------



## Nashman

mr.cycleplane said:


> One reason the bike leans is that the crank to rear axel fork is straight and gives the bike more ground clearance. Frame geometry thing. The miller stand you are using perhaps fits better on a a curved frame-'dished/curved' crank to axel-which lowers the mounting of the stand affecting the ground clearance. This is probably 1/4"-3/8" at best but changes the lean on the bike. The oversized tires also contribute to its lean. BTW-nice looking bike!



I wish I had said that.


----------



## Nashman

Vicious Cycle said:


> Is that an original rack ?



I think those tanks are re-pops but what the hey. I bet she is a good cook.


----------



## Nashman

Some Schwinn's. I know I posted the Junior hornet before, but a Bobby U resto deserves another post.


----------



## mrg

A couple of 70's Holiday Schwinns out in the wild!


----------



## phantom

MRG:  You must live near @cyclingday  Looks like the same background. Beautiful.


----------



## mrg

@phantom, that is cyclingday's bike behind mine, all out on the Monrovia ride!, all in the LA/OC area.


----------



## Nashman

This is what we get to ride on this time of year.


----------



## GTs58

Nashman said:


> This is what we get to ride on this time of year.View attachment 1530258
> 
> View attachment 1530259




That looks like it's about as fun as smashing all ten fingers with a hammer.  🤣  That ain't happnen here in central AZ. 😉


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

1941 Henderson badged girls bike.


----------



## onecatahula




----------



## mrg

Nashman said:


> This is what we get to ride on this time of year.View attachment 1530258
> 
> View attachment 1530259



Well the snow in the background is on 10,000 Mt. San Antonio ( Baldy ) is only a short ride from LA/OC but far enough we don't need to chain-up daily!


----------



## Gnarlymarley

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> View attachment 1529949



49?


----------



## sccruiser

Super Schwinn Sunday in San Francisco with the Frisco Bay Stingrays. Bay bridge to Golden Gate bridge and back.


----------



## GTs58

sccruiser said:


> Super Schwinn Sunday in San Francisco with the Frisco Bay Stingrays. Bay bridge to Golden Gate bridge and back.View attachment 1530436
> 
> View attachment 1530435





It's good to see that Dave is back at it! How's he doing?


----------



## sccruiser

GTs58 said:


> It's good to see that Dave is back at it! How's he doing?



Dave is doing great!. He was ahead of me the whole ride. Great to see him in action again.


----------



## Scanner

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1530031
> White Christmas?
> Well, about as close as we get out here on the coastal plain.
> Merry Christmas to all, and to all, a good bike!



I rode 8 miles today.  Cheers !!!!


----------



## mrg

sccruiser said:


> Super Schwinn Sunday in San Francisco with the Frisco Bay Stingrays. Bay bridge to Golden Gate bridge and back.View attachment 1530436
> 
> View attachment 1530435



Wow,speaking from my personal experience ( on my childhood 64 lime with solo polo ) that must have been a bowlegged experience riding bridge to bridge on that Lime 64 with solo polo!🥺


----------



## dasberger

'41 Tall frame C Model...  Lead characters bike in the 1995 Film "The Neon Bible" Looks a bit different these days


----------



## IngoMike

They have all sold.....I miss them.......there will be more......


----------



## cyclingday

sccruiser said:


> Super Schwinn Sunday in San Francisco with the Frisco Bay Stingrays. Bay bridge to Golden Gate bridge and back.View attachment 1530436
> 
> View attachment 1530435



Wow!
Yeah, Super good Schwinn Sunday, to see that Dave @krate-mayhem, is back in the saddle and riding the Frisco Bay on his Sting-Ray.
A huge thumbs up, hugs and tears of joy for that one.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

GTs58 said:


> That looks like it's about as fun as smashing all ten fingers with a hammer.



You can keep your 100 degree dry heat. I wait all summer for the heat to stop and the snow to fly. I will take a 3 foot Noreaster over a heat wave any day of the week.


----------



## mrg

Always have fun driving in the snow ( always had a big 4x4 and lived a few winters in Utah,Tahoe & Mammoth ) but if I'm not skiing/boarding or 4 wheeling I'm fine with our 60 degrees winter days around here😎


----------



## Nashman

mrg said:


> Always have fun driving in the snow ( always had a big 4x4 and lived a few winters in Utah,Tahoe & Mammoth ) but if I'm not skiing/boarding or 4 wheeling I'm fine with our 60 degrees winter days around here😎View attachment 1530817
> 
> View attachment 1530818
> 
> View attachment 1530822



Cheers!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY 12/26/21********* HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## mrg

39 Autocycle Rat/Klunker


----------



## PatsBikes

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY 12/26/21********* HAPPY HOLIDAYS
> View attachment 1534081


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## GTs58

Nineteen Sixty Two


----------



## vincev




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## Lonestar




----------



## Lonestar




----------



## GTBruiser

Needed to run a couple of errands this morning and the streets were empty, so, out came the Scrambler.


----------



## vincev




----------



## Tony M




----------



## IngoMike

Flat Schwinn....the bars are stuck....local Ft. Ord military base registration sticker....I bought it for the "bike" reflector......$20 and 5 minutes away....Fort Ord closed years ago....


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SsS POST UP


----------



## Cam_from_Canada

1969 Typhoon from my collection. Today’s temperature is -25 Degrees Celsius, so won’t be riding for a few more months yet.


----------



## Driftpr

*Red Phantom ♥️♥️♥️










*


----------



## onecatahula




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 1545558



W.T.F IS THAT !!!


----------



## dasberger

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> W.T.F IS THAT !!!



Some Mad Max Shiznit.  The Professor strikes again... Looks like a 60's weber grill top 🤣


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

*Just got these Bars from Bob U not correct for the bike but I Dig the look!*


----------



## CWCMAN

Never thought I’d be posting on a Schwinn forum, but I absolutely love my new ride.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

CWCMAN said:


> Never thought I’d be posting on a Schwinn forum, but I absolutely love my new ride.
> View attachment 1545754
> 
> View attachment 1545755



*THATS NICE BROTHER !👌🏽*


----------



## PatsBikes

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> W.T.F IS THAT !!!



I second that HBH


----------



## OZ1972

1951 red phantom


----------



## OZ1972

WESTCOASTRIDERS said:


> *Just got these Bars from Bob U not correct for the bike but I Dig the look!*
> 
> View attachment 1545712



Sweet panther brother! !!!!!!!!


----------



## OZ1972

Nice 24 " FLEET


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

S s S 1/16/22


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## Lonestar

'57


----------



## Lonestar




----------



## Lonestar




----------



## cyclingday

Somewhere over the Rainbow, way up high.
Dreams of a Schwinn straightbar, dreams of a dream really do come true.


----------



## cyclingday

The Monster Schwinn crush.


----------



## Eddie_Boy

Not mine, but belongs to @mr.cycleplane. He didn’t know I took pics of his latest prewar. Pretty.


----------



## Maskadeo

Isn’t that where the Ranger usually sits?!  😛


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Maskadeo said:


> Isn’t that where the Ranger usually sits?!  😛



Too many guests wanted to know what a bike was doing in the living room......had to move downstairs to the bikecave (to the wife's delight!).


----------



## sccruiser




----------



## cyclingday

All cleaned up after yesterday’s rain, and ready for the next ride.😎


----------



## onecatahula

Built this for my 84 year old Mom. 
Love ya Mom !


----------



## mrg

The Trifecta of 80 Cruisers, all 3 special order colors!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## rollfaster

61.


----------



## Lonestar

My beater Heavy-Duti

I just switched-back the stem & bars from some BMX ones I had on it. The fenders & chainguard will follow someday...













HAPPY SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY!


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## sccruiser




----------



## mrg

A pair of tanked up early balloon Jags.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

OK WE ARE GOING TO CHANGE THING'S UP A  BIT FOR ****** SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY ****** INSTEAD OF ONLY BEING ABLE TO POST YOUR FAVORITE SCHWINN BIKE ON SsS we  can now post anything schwinn related .... literature / brochures / pictures / part's you have found / ads /  bike's  /  book / stories..... for show  ONLY PLEASE  { { { NO ITEMS FOR SALE  HERE } } }  AND NO BIG DEBATES OR ARGUMENTS...... LIKES & NICE COMMENT'S ALWAY'S WELCOME ....... SHARE ALL YOUR SCHWINN ITEM'S  WITH US ON  *SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY* A ONCE WEEKLY THREAD................... THANK YOU  🤓


----------



## OZ1972

Old streamliner rider


----------



## Dope54

Green team


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

ONE NEW ONE FOR ME FORM BIG PETE


----------



## ballooney

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> ONE NEW ONE FOR ME FORM BIG PETE View attachment 1560556
> 
> View attachment 1560557
> 
> View attachment 1560558
> 
> View attachment 1560559



Sunday's must be your favorite day of the week eh?  Get to post beauties like this one.  Love the early motorbikes.  Congrats!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Does a copy of the recording still exist?


----------



## sccruiser

Super Schwinn Centennial Stingray Sixty Three Slant Six Sunday ! 😉


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps

Took the 38 Motorbike around the hood.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## dasberger

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> ONE NEW ONE FOR ME FORM BIG PETE View attachment 1560556
> 
> View attachment 1560557
> 
> View attachment 1560558
> 
> View attachment 1560559



Close encounters of the Pete kind seem to have a "new to me" bike effect...  glad he lives down the road!  Thanks @onecatahula...  don't leave 'em all on the left coast!


----------



## Quakertownrich

'73 Super Sport- Sunset orange


----------



## IngoMike

I like the new option for Schwinn anything......







NOS Original catalog display with '65 - '79 catalogs, and a few early 80's.....


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

pot up S s S 2/6/22 whatcha you guys & gals got


----------



## rollfaster

Basement bikes..


----------



## Rollo

... '57 Corvette ...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

sccruiser said:


> Super Schwinn Centennial Stingray Sixty Three Slant Six Sunday ! 😉
> 
> View attachment 1560667



Love this bike, you need the correct seat that is on the ebays right now.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/265485009229?campid=5335809022


----------



## Steve Baltera

GOTTA LOVE THEM SLANT 6's.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Well.  I guess I don't need a 24 inch early 50s frame after all....tank fits this 59 frame like a glove....it's scary
Bike was sold at Faber's cyclery in San Jose CA. Came with receipt and bike literature....it's a bruiser. Tank was an ebay purchase not long ago.


----------



## rollfaster

Rollo said:


> ... '57 Corvette ...
> View attachment 1565117



Beautiful original bike!!


----------



## Clarner

cyclingday said:


> That’s a Schhhwing!



Beat me to it. Lol


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps

Got my 41 DX out for a ride around the neighborhood.


----------



## onecatahula

Very few, do I regret letting go . .




1935 Black and Orange DD


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SsS 2/13/52


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

DID SOME HORSE - TRADING FOR THIS ONE....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> DID SOME HORSE - TRADING FOR THIS ONE....



Must have been a handsome horse, killer bike


----------



## sccruiser




----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps

1950 Black Phantom. Nice day in Austin.


----------



## PatsBikes

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> DID SOME HORSE - TRADING FOR THIS ONE....



Wow HBH first green on green Deluxe Hornet I've ever seen!  In that original condition!!! very Nice........Congrats.....Pat


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Happy Sunday


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx

My latest. 1951 Black Phantom survivor.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Super Schwinn’s


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

Great weather !! ..Late Sunday afternoon ride ..


----------



## 63caddy




----------



## Tim the Skid

I've owned a lot of Schwins but this is my favorite by far. Purchased a few years back from fellow CABE member @Ozark Flyer. 1939 DX with all original paint and a DD 2 speed.


----------



## IngoMike

Looks like a match....






The Canti is a little younger than the straight bar.....'57 & '52.....


----------



## mrg

Wow, Super Bowl Sunday is over?, Oh well, a little late, Guess I was a little distracted last nite!😜, rode the 41 Henderson on the pre game ride😎


----------



## Lonestar

Good Sunday Mornin' CABERS! Wassup Richard?

Happy SSS everyone!

My Tornado

















Have  a great Sunday everyone! 😎


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

right back at you brother from another mother 🤓 SsS


----------



## cyclingday

Guten morgen, mein freunde!


----------



## ballooney

36 Motorbike


----------



## ninolecoast

ballooney said:


> 36 Motorbike
> View attachment 1573858View attachment 1573859View attachment 1573860


----------



## markivpedalpusher

SSS


----------



## ninolecoast

markivpedalpusher said:


> SSS
> 
> View attachment 1574395




Happy SSS


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## cyclingday

1917 Schwinn, Excelsior.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

...added a front brake and a tank to my 41 DX this week.


----------



## onecatahula

Yeah, I know, it was a clown bike, but I still liked it.



. . but not like a creepy clown or anything


----------



## IngoMike

My favorite Schwinn display.....


----------



## mrg

41 Planes & Trains.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

took my 50 Traveler for a spin over by the Fremont BART station. I liked it better over here when it was a field.






..this is the last remaining parcel soon to be stacked up with homes. sickening.


----------



## Lonestar

1967 Typhoon Rat Bike

Happy SSS CABErs! 😎


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## onecatahula




----------



## JimmyTheDog

I got her rolling yesterday evening after a long hiatus in someone's junk pile. A "happy to be back" 1959 Schwinn Tiger or Speedster (no decals remaining). Snowing pretty good here in Denver today with a crazy ice sheet blanketing the road. I'll stick to the stationary bike😆


----------



## OZ1972

Wish i still had this one !


----------



## OZ1972

Miss this one too !


----------



## GTs58

I'm as old as my Phantom.


----------



## modelcarjedi




----------



## JimmyTheDog

modelcarjedi said:


> View attachment 1583797
> 
> View attachment 1583798
> 
> View attachment 1583799



Sweet ride! What action figure is that on the handlebars? Cobra?


----------



## cyclingday

I spotted this one out on the ride today.


----------



## modelcarjedi

JimmyTheDog said:


> Sweet ride! What action figure is that on the handlebars? Cobra?


----------



## JimmyTheDog

modelcarjedi said:


> View attachment 1583827



Love the Vader! Is he doing the Macarena?🤣


----------



## mrg

Another stripped down Schwinn, my 38 Henderson.


----------



## OZ1972

The wife's 55 hornet we purchased from the original owner


----------



## modelcarjedi

JimmyTheDog said:


> Love the Vader! Is he doing the Macarena?🤣



More like holding on for dear life or maybe the macerens 😂


----------



## Lonestar

'55  













😎 Happy SSS!


----------



## Rust_Trader

Super deluxe Frankenstein Schwinn lol


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## JimmyTheDog

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1587743



Man, love the bike. I’m looking at the beach too. It was -2 here in Denver a couple days ago. I know, I know, some of you see that as a glorious/short sleeve day-Canada, Alaska,  Minnesota, North Dakota, etc.🤣
Not complaining- just ready for spring and summer riding! Happy SSS


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## dasberger

Hey I've seen that badge before....  Ah, yes! That's where I saw it!  The '27 Big X Truss enjoying it's new southern exposure


----------



## JimmyTheDog

1961 Schwinn Continental Tourist


----------



## GTs58

JimmyTheDog said:


> 1961 Schwinn Continental Tourist
> 
> View attachment 1587948




The chrome fenders sure do look better than the white plastic pieces these came with.


----------



## Che

1960


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Added the badge today


----------



## mrg

California Cruiser and a couple of 77 Spitfires


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## Lonestar




----------



## Lonestar




----------



## Lonestar




----------



## Lonestar




----------



## Lonestar




----------



## JimmyTheDog

Che said:


> 1960
> 
> View attachment 1588455
> 
> View attachment 1588456
> 
> View attachment 1588457



Man, your Tornado is sweeeeet. So that’s what it looked like new 62 years ago. I love the pop of the red.  And…the rolling hills in the background are beautiful. Here’s my SSS- a 1960 faded red Tornado ready to roll. Happy SSS!


----------



## Che

JimmyTheDog said:


> Man, your Tornado is sweeeeet. So that’s what it looked like new 62 years ago. I love the pop of the red.  And…the rolling hills in the background are beautiful. Here’s my SSS- a 1960 faded red Tornado ready to roll. Happy SSS!
> 
> View attachment 1592061
> 
> View attachment 1592062
> 
> View attachment 1592063
> 
> View attachment 1592064



Hi Jimmy Thanks for the good words and I think your 60 is outstanding it’s a daily driver and you can’t get any cooler than yours beer run ready too ! But your plate man if it was missing the T I’d have to buy that


----------



## Che

Here’s my 61 daily driver on a Sunday Morning


----------



## JimmyTheDog

Just finished a bunch of work on this 1959 2-speed Tiger. Lots more to go but Looking forward to a sunny Sunday ride


----------



## markivpedalpusher

SSS


----------



## David4315




----------



## Schulze

The brown bomber


----------



## Schulze

My old run about


----------



## SirMike1983

1964 Traveler 3 speed:


----------



## mrg

A couple of 2 spd riders, 67 Violet Deluxe & 65 Lime.


----------



## Schulze

The run about was the perfect bike to ride around in the backyard. any further it was a pain in the…!! them Tiny cranks are a joke! Felt like riding a clown bike!


----------



## Schulze

Picked up this ladies bike a while back. When I showed up to look at it, it was an elderly couple waiting in the driveway…(husband had a cast on his arm) the lady was crying that she was too old to ride safely. Bittersweet purchase. Gave this one to my sister.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

S s S 3/27/22


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## Lonestar




----------



## Lonestar




----------



## onecatahula




----------



## dasberger




----------



## hzqw2l




----------



## Rollo

hzqw2l said:


> View attachment 1596543
> 
> View attachment 1596544



... You did a great job on it! ...


----------



## GTBruiser

On my way to work the nightshift.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Dra

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> HEY THAT'S NOT A SCHWINN View attachment 1340872



That’s a swing if I’ve ever seen one


----------



## Lonestar

Zippin' around this morning on the '86





Bluebonnets are startin' to POP! @bulldog1935 ...on FM 306 by CL


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

🤓 what do you have for super schwinn sunday


----------



## Maskadeo




----------



## onecatahula




----------



## Maskadeo




----------



## fordmike65

One Schwine I wouldn't have minded having....😭



Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 1600160


----------



## fordmike65

It was a Sea Of Schwinn at this mornings Cyclone Coasters Ride. I felt like they were swarming around me and would attack at any moment.😱


----------



## SoBayRon

fordmike65 said:


> It was a Sea Of Schwinn at this mornings Cyclone Coasters Ride. I felt like they were swarming around me and would attack at any moment.😱
> View attachment 1600220
> 
> View attachment 1600221
> 
> View attachment 1600222
> 
> View attachment 1600223



The Sting Rays were also swarming just a little further south today!


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Super Crusty Schwinn Sunday...


----------



## mrg

About 95% Schwinn on the Socal StringRay ride, to busy looking & bs'n so only took a couple of pics of my 65 Lime 2 spd.


----------



## Rust_Trader




----------



## GTs58

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 1600708




Is this the one that Goldman? restored a few years ago?  Beautiful piece!


----------



## Rust_Trader

GTs58 said:


> Is this the one that Goldman? restored a few years ago?  Beautiful piece!





Dave K use to own this.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

🤓


----------



## Schulze

Before tearing down my blue C5…


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## modelcarjedi

Future project


----------



## mrg

It was a Super Schwinn Sunday but mostly walking with 51 Phantom!


----------



## saladshooter




----------



## Rust_Trader

.


----------



## 1439Mike

fordmike65 said:


> It was a Sea Of Schwinn at this mornings Cyclone Coasters Ride. I felt like they were swarming around me and would attack at any moment.😱
> View attachment 1600220
> 
> View attachment 1600221
> 
> View attachment 1600222
> 
> View attachment 1600223



Do you know if the red motorbike is for sale?


----------



## JimmyTheDog

Che said:


> Hi Jimmy Thanks for the good words and I think your 60 is outstanding it’s a daily driver and you can’t get any cooler than yours beer run ready too ! But your plate man if it was missing the T I’d have to buy that



Hey Che, I found your license plate- no kidding!
It came up when I was looking for my son’s name for his bike. Crazy, right?! Buy this Che mini license plate! Here’s the link:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/372045727071?campid=5335809022
JTD


----------



## Che

JimmyTheDog said:


> Hey Che, I found your license plate- no kidding!
> It came up when I was looking for my son’s name for his bike. Crazy, right?! Buy this Che mini license plate! Here’s the link:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/372045727071?campid=5335809022
> JTD



JTD !
wow this is so cool I bought 3 and a few other names for the family 
yes this is crazy I do appreciate your looking out for me
Thank you 
Che


----------



## modelcarjedi

This is my go to rider.


----------



## JimmyTheDog

modelcarjedi said:


> This is my go to rider. View attachment 1608349



@modelcarjedi - Now you have me looking at your handlebars for characters. First, Darth Vader, now is that ET locked and loaded sitting shotgun?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

S s S 4\17\22


----------



## Lonestar

1980 Schwinn Cruiser Coaster...head badge stamp on my 10th Birthday...upside-down serial number...


















Happy SSS!


----------



## cyclingday

Saw this on eBay.














I couldn’t resist.


----------



## JimmyTheDog

Easter Brunch ride 🚴


----------



## Misterotis

Riding this one today, 1955 Tiger. Willed to me by the original owner very nice riding bike.


----------



## vincev




----------



## ballooney

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> S s S 4\17\22
> View attachment 1608577



There we go…a legit Christmas Special…the first DX. Awesome!


----------



## modelcarjedi

JimmyTheDog said:


> Easter Brunch ride 🚴
> 
> View attachment 1608624
> 
> View attachment 1608625



I love that FASTBACK !


----------



## buck hughes

1971 Manta Ray


----------



## GTBruiser

JimmyTheDog said:


> Easter Brunch ride 🚴
> 
> View attachment 1608624
> 
> View attachment 1608625



Those are Super!


----------



## GTBruiser

Finally stopped raining long enough for me to go pick up liquid spine-stiffeners before the start of the Bristol Dirt race.


----------



## onecatahula

Original Ivory/Apple Green BFG. 
Still in my attic


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HAPPY S s S TO ALL


----------



## GTBruiser

'80 Scrambler


----------



## Cruiserdude94

49’ Schwinn, went for a ride and added the speedo today.


----------



## Tour De Luxe

Gutter find yesterday 1973 Varsity Deluxe with chrome fenders and generator lights. All original. Took it on a 10 mile ride this evening in spite of the old tires! Averaged about 15 mph, so not bad for a heavyweight lightweight.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I have been bringing this "late Model" Super Schwinn back to life. OG maypop Schwinn Studded Balloon tires are holding 30 PSI. it had a motor on it at one time which left a giant scar on the downtube.


----------



## Lonestar

Panther frame mock-up...bars & stem are just place holders for now...













Happy SSS!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Spring time green and yellow a '61 Speedster and a '74 Breeze


----------



## rollfaster

53 Panther and 60 Speedster for SSS.


----------



## Schulze

...Squad


----------



## OZ1972

My new favorite rider , thanks to Bob U. , happy SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY, 😄


----------



## mruiz

at some point this 48 had motor attach, to make go fast.


----------



## Lonestar

Decided to go a totally different direction...wasn't diggin' the BMX cruiser style I had planned on.


















I love it! Sittin' in the dining room so I can droll over it when I walk by...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

OZ1972 said:


> My new favorite rider , thanks to Bob U. , happy SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY, 😄
> 
> View attachment 1617222
> 
> View attachment 1617223



ME  LIKEY 🤓


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

S*s*S


----------



## 1817cent

3 fairly recent additions.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

buck hughes said:


> 1971 Manta Ray
> 
> View attachment 1608769
> 
> View attachment 1608770



Nice Bike Mr Huges !


----------



## Lonestar

I scored these 2 "items" on Ebay this week, but I do not have them yet...










Happy SSS Yall! 😎


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

1817cent said:


> 3 fairly recent additions.
> 
> View attachment 1622248
> 
> View attachment 1622249
> 
> View attachment 1622250



Some nices Bikes there !


----------



## markivpedalpusher

SSS


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

SSS 👍🏽


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

WESTCOASTRIDERS said:


> SSS 👍🏽
> 
> View attachment 1622431



NICE,SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## saladshooter




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## tacochris

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1622677



Thats not gonna stay a lawn decoration is it?  You're gonna fix it or let someone else save it at some point right??


----------



## Thee

Free on roadside was gonna cannibalize it wife wouldn’t let me


----------



## saladshooter

tacochris said:


> Thats not gonna stay a lawn decoration is it?  You're gonna fix it or let someone else save it at some point right??




Who do you think you are questioning how I enjoy my old bikes? Oh yeah, you are the self proclaimed Only passionate rust collector on this entire site. We all have to read your philosophical laden rants multiple times a day about how You can turn anything into the most killer rider. 

The 'bike' is mine and I enjoy the hell out of it right where it is every time I see it and that's all that matters right? Enjoying old bikes?


----------



## Thee

saladshooter said:


> Who do you think you are questioning how I enjoy my old bikes? Oh yeah, you are the self proclaimed Only passionate rust collector on this entire site. We all have to read your philosophical laden rants multiple times a day about how You can turn anything into the most killer rider.
> 
> The 'bike' is mine and I enjoy the hell out of it right where it is every time I see it and that's all that matters right? Enjoying old bikes?



It’s beautiful right where it is like it stopped in time after a collision with a wagon


----------



## Thee

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1622677



Buddha Lawn Gnome Zen


----------



## tacochris

saladshooter said:


> Who do you think you are questioning how I enjoy my old bikes? Oh yeah, you are the self proclaimed Only passionate rust collector on this entire site. We all have to read your philosophical laden rants multiple times a day about how You can turn anything into the most killer rider.
> 
> The 'bike' is mine and I enjoy the hell out of it right where it is every time I see it and that's all that matters right? Enjoying old bikes?



Listen, I asked a question....it was not a question based on anger or meanness and only based on passion for saving and rescuing old bikes just because I love this stuff so much.  You took a question I asked and sh&t all over it and everything I love and that's on you but you read it in a tone you assumed I meant it in.  
Let me tell you something fella.  I spent the entire night last night in and out of the urge to kill myself in all seriousness after all Ive been dealing with....The only thing that kept me from doing it was the thought of my son being raised without me around and the weekend fresh in my heart.  So I told myself, ONE more day....cant hurt right?  One more day and one more day and I will keep pushing....thats all that matters huh.  Maybe tomorrow will bring something new.

Thanks for being a f&*king a$$hole to a stranger and telling me that everyone on this site hates my "rants" and passion for what i do no matter how kind I have been to everyone when i didnt need to be.  I will rid myself for you and all of the other people who are tired of hearing from me.  I had no idea you all hated to listen to me and hated what i do as Ive been told many times people liked me and now I know they were lying.  I know now....
Thats all I can handle of this.  You win.....

You will never have to worry about my passion again.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## Eddie_Boy

tacochris said:


> Listen, I asked a question....it was not a question based on anger or meanness and only based on passion for saving and rescuing old bikes just because I love this stuff so much.  You took a question I asked and sh&t all over it and everything I love and that's on you but you read it in a tone you assumed I meant it in.
> Let me tell you something fella.  I spent the entire night last night in and out of the urge to kill myself in all seriousness after all Ive been dealing with....The only thing that kept me from doing it was the thought of my son being raised without me around and the weekend fresh in my heart.  So I told myself, ONE more day....cant hurt right?  One more day and one more day and I will keep pushing....thats all that matters huh.  Maybe tomorrow will bring something new.
> 
> Thanks for being a f&*king a$$hole to a stranger and telling me that everyone on this site hates my "rants" and passion for what i do no matter how kind I have been to everyone when i didnt need to be.  I will rid myself for you and all of the other people who are tired of hearing from me.  I had no idea you all hated to listen to me and hated what i do as Ive been told many times people liked me and now I know they were lying.  I know now....
> Thats all I can handle of this.  You win.....
> 
> You will never have to worry about my passion again.  Enjoy your day.



@tacochris that's just one opinion, a "stranger's opinion; doesn't mean anything and doesn't speak for everyone.  You know who you are and that's all that matters.  Keep doing what you're doing brother.


----------



## cyclingday

Wow!
Take it easy guys.
We all have different avenues for our passion and collections.
I understand both sides of the equation.
Different strokes for different folks.
One may like to make object d’ art out his or her bikes, one may like to ride them until the wheels fall off.
It’s all good, as long as the answer to the question, are you still having fun?
 Is, yes!

Then have fun,  and enjoy these wonderful treasures any way you see fit.


----------



## Thee

tacochris said:


> Listen, I asked a question....it was not a question based on anger or meanness and only based on passion for saving and rescuing old bikes just because I love this stuff so much.  You took a question I asked and sh&t all over it and everything I love and that's on you but you read it in a tone you assumed I meant it in.
> Let me tell you something fella.  I spent the entire night last night in and out of the urge to kill myself in all seriousness after all Ive been dealing with....The only thing that kept me from doing it was the thought of my son being raised without me around and the weekend fresh in my heart.  So I told myself, ONE more day....cant hurt right?  One more day and one more day and I will keep pushing....thats all that matters huh.  Maybe tomorrow will bring something new.
> 
> Thanks for being a f&*king a$$hole to a stranger and telling me that everyone on this site hates my "rants" and passion for what i do no matter how kind I have been to everyone when i didnt need to be.  I will rid myself for you and all of the other people who are tired of hearing from me.  I had no idea you all hated to listen to me and hated what i do as Ive been told many times people liked me and now I know they were lying.  I know now....
> Thats all I can handle of this.  You win.....
> 
> You will never have to worry about my passion again.  Enjoy your day.



Easy Bro I think you unintentionally offended salad insinuating he’s not doing “the right thing” with his bike, Carry on


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

((((((((( PLEASE NO NEGATIVE COMMENTS OR DEBATES OR ARGUMENTS ON THIS THREAD )))))))) THIS IS STSTED ON THE FIRST PAGE....... I MADE THIS THREAD  FOR THE SCHWINN ENTHUSIAST & COLLECTOR FOR ALL TO ENJOY.... PLEASE RESPECT  IT.......................................


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

🤓


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

post up S*S*S  5\15\22


----------



## Thee

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> post up S*S*S  5\15\22
> View attachment 1626992
> 
> View attachment 1626993



I need that fender light 🙂


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Tony M

1977 SPITFIRE


----------



## mrg

Another early Spitfire, my 77.


----------



## Lonestar

Level/Angle Finder...


----------



## Lonestar

1968 Hollywood (Mama's bike)


----------



## IngoMike

Checking out all the cool bike swap photos a couple of Sundays ago and this ad pops up on the local Craigslist. An hour later and they are in my shop...three tires are still holding air....these bikes have been sitting for 35 years. It felt like bringing home bikes from a swap, but better because it was more of an adventure. The bikes ended up as a '48 & '52.























I drove past the yellow brick road......



and the Milky Way to get to.....



the green shed...



Happy Schwinn Sunday! Cheers!


----------



## dasberger

'48 20" DX I picked up a while back...  Now enjoying "Pig Life" across the pond from what I understand


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Super Crusty Schwinn Sunday.

put in a tube and swapped a better chain and now I am cruisin' in first gear with a broken part in the 2 speed shifter parts.


----------



## OZ1972

Couple of old schwinns  , my wife & I got out for a few miles after dinner , it was nice pleasant evening here in Ohio,  happy super schwinn Sunday to all  !!!!!!


----------



## nick tures

very nice bike what kinda tires are those ?


----------



## nick tures

58 phantom


----------



## tacochris

Fine FiftyOne


----------



## biker

Decent one. Should clean up nice and shiny. Not sure of the year. Need to find a horn unit. Should it have an innie or outie Delta pushbutton as I have seen both? No repainting required here. Keepin it all original.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

S s S 5/22/22 🤓


----------



## Lonestar




----------



## Lonestar




----------



## Lonestar




----------



## Thee




----------



## IngoMike

'52 Black Hornet.....


----------



## biker

biker said:


> Decent one. Should clean up nice and shiny. Not sure of the year. Need to find a horn unit. Should it have an innie or outie Delta pushbutton as I have seen both? No repainting required here. Keepin it all original.
> 
> View attachment 1629010
> 
> View attachment 1629014
> 
> View attachment 1629017
> 
> View attachment 1629020
> 
> View attachment 1629023
> 
> View attachment 1629030
> 
> View attachment 1629033
> 
> View attachment 1629034
> 
> View attachment 1629035
> 
> View attachment 1629036



I picked it at a local estate sale. The people running it said the estate is from a 90 year old fella whom recently passed. Amazing he took such good care of it for so long. He must have loved it.


----------



## 1817cent

That one should have the later Delta button.  (The one with the indent)..


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## sarmisluters

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1632020



Jubea chilensis ? That’s gotta be old Marty.


----------



## nick tures

biker said:


> Decent one. Should clean up nice and shiny. Not sure of the year. Need to find a horn unit. Should it have an innie or outie Delta pushbutton as I have seen both? No repainting required here. Keepin it all original



wow thats nice !


----------



## biker

1817cent said:


> That one should have the later Delta button.  (The one with the indent)..



 Thanks!


----------



## mrg

41 Henderson DX out in the Valley.


----------



## rollfaster

37 Lasalle badged for SSS.


----------



## Tony M

My blue panther


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## JoshCarrell

One of my favorites.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

JoshCarrell said:


> One of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 1635694



wow nice bike !!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## Schulze

Couple laps around the neighborhood with these two today…


----------



## tacochris

Managed to find this horrible looking bike local (picture is from the ad) after i eagle-eye’d that early Schwinn reflector on the back.  Its in killer condition and the blue paint just chips right off!
Glass is cherry too!


----------



## Schulze

The brown bomber


----------



## biker

Found this Schwinn at a local estate sale last Friday for $20. Couldn't leave the lady to some unknown fate so I grabbed it. Has a Royal badge. Not sure of the age.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

biker said:


> Found this Schwinn at a local estate sale last Friday for $20. Couldn't leave the lady to some unknown fate so I grabbed it. Has a Royal or Regal badge. Not sure of the age.
> 
> View attachment 1637992
> 
> View attachment 1637993



41 dx maybe


----------



## biker

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> 41 dx maybe



Thanks Rich! Older than I thought. I'm a sucker for tank bikes.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

biker said:


> Thanks Rich! Older than I thought.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## Thee

biker said:


> Found this Schwinn at a local estate sale last Friday for $20. Couldn't leave the lady to some unknown fate so I grabbed it. Has a Royal or Regal badge. Not sure of the age.
> 
> View attachment 1637992
> 
> View attachment 1637993



Sweet Score


----------



## biker

I found a picture online on the badge its a "Royal" I guess its called nonfooted. Have to clean it carefully with some soap and water and find a headlight as shown on Rich's blue one above.


----------



## Thee

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> View attachment 1638041



Is that the String rear fender bike?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY EVERYONE 😜🤪😝😛   S*** S*** S***   6/5/22


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

Got an early Fathers day present .. Bike rack from costco


----------



## Schulze

subUbran


----------



## Schulze

Brown bomber


----------



## JoshCarrell

My restored phantom for Schwinn Sunday.


----------



## Gimletbikes

tacochris said:


> Managed to find this horrible looking bike local (picture is from the ad) after i eagle-eye’d that early Schwinn reflector on the back.  Its in killer condition and the blue paint just chips right off!
> Glass is cherry too!
> 
> View attachment 1635929
> 
> View attachment 1635930
> 
> View attachment 1635932
> 
> View attachment 1635933



Dang! Good eye!


----------



## 1817cent

Worked on and rode all 3 today.


----------



## Lonestar




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

S**S**S 6/12/22


----------



## Gimletbikes

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> S**S**S 6/12/22
> View attachment 1644896



That's a beautiful color scheme!


----------



## Lonestar




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Gimletbikes said:


> That's a beautiful color scheme!



YES IT IS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thee




----------



## ian

Thee said:


> View attachment 1645039



What?!?! No toe clips?


----------



## Thee

ian said:


> What?!?! No toe clips?



You can’t do a proper “Flying W” with clips hahaha


----------



## ian

Thee said:


> You can’t do a proper “Flying W” with clips hahaha



More like a flying WTF!!


----------



## Gimletbikes

That's big air buddy!


----------



## rollfaster

A pair of 37‘s for SSS.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## OSCAR...N...

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> HAPPY FATHER'S DAY EVERYONE 😜🤪😝😛   S*** S*** S***   6/5/22View attachment 1640169
> 
> View attachment 1640170
> 
> View attachment 1640171



👀 😎 👀 😎 👀 ✌️🙌🤝😎 😙 😙 
DiaaaTreee El Gordito las tiene TooDaaasss!

Gooood for you!@ Mr...HB./H!!!!



BTW...HAPPY FATHER'S DAY...🎊🎈🎈🎉🎈🎉🎊


----------



## Tim s

Happy Father’s Day!


----------



## JoshCarrell

We are getting pretty close to July so…😁


----------



## catfish




----------



## rollfaster

SSS.


----------



## dasberger

The '38 gettin' a little Lowcountry Lovin' off the coast of South Cacaklaky


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

_*SSS




*_


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

_*SSS*_


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1649010_*SSS*_



WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!👍👏 🤯🤯🤯🤯🤯🤯🤯🤯🤯🤯🤯🤯 THAT IS SO SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1649010_*SSS*_



Great color combo !


----------



## IngoMike

The clean-up continues....


----------



## schwinnlax

'53 Varsity


----------



## The kickstand kid

SUPER SCHWINN SUNDAY******** 6/26/2022 STEPPING IN FOR MY DAD FOR A LITTLE BIT.  POST YOUR BEAUTIFUL SCHWINN. THANK YOU


----------



## Lonestar

My 1940 The World DX for SSS...


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Lars Cohn

56 American. Acquired last year. Original paint. Replaced tires for a semi ballooner look.


----------



## oskisan

Paperboy Bike


----------



## schwinnlax

Green '55 men's frame and blue'56 women's frame Americans


----------



## GTBruiser

The Corvette


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

brothers from the same mother.


----------



## Lonestar

Mornin' Richard!









Happy SSS


----------



## SoBayRon

‘81 Cruiser 5 for Super Schwinn Sunday.
Cousin of @49autocycledeluxe ’s brothers.


----------



## irideiam

Sorry if I have posted these a few times on here in different forums, it's only because I really dig the tall MWs.   🤪

I have two favorites:
1965 King Size Heavy Duti (20" CTT seat tube) , all OG except brooks saddle and tires.






1962 King Size American Heavy Duty, all OG including the tires & tubes. (sold to a good friend down the road, hope to get it back one day) Miss it!


----------



## schwinnlax

'58 Deluxe Hornet, complete.  Discrete location for the bike shop tag.


----------



## catfish




----------



## Nashman

Well, "one more for the Gipper" 1941 Schwinn Autocycle Super Deluxe.


----------



## The kickstand kid




----------



## rollfaster

Big boy Stingrays.


----------



## catfish




----------



## Maskadeo

I wish I could have bought that blue 36! Ugh!!!


----------



## Thee

catfish said:


> View attachment 1656317



Those darn string fenders again? haha, ok I was ignorant I wasn’t aware of the Skirts! For the Skirts!!! Nice 😎


----------



## Lonestar

SoBayRon said:


> ‘81 Cruiser 5 for Super Schwinn Sunday.
> Cousin of @49autocycledeluxe ’s brothers.
> 
> View attachment 1656009



That's awesome! Beautiful bike
I was just thinking...wouldn't it have been weird if @coasterbrakejunkie1969 posted his bike with this post #? 💀









						Reduced - 64 KSHD frame,fork,guard | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

I have this 1964 KSHD frame,fork and chain guard for sale. If your into serial numbers this one ends in 666 and was stamped on October 31 1964 Halloween! The paint is in rough shape and there is a split on the seat stay that I show in the pictures. Oddly there is another bike from same run for...




					thecabe.com


----------



## cyclingday

Happy Birthday, America!


----------



## Lonestar

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## The kickstand kid

S***s***S 7/10\22 SCHWINN IT UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

My 4 crusty ballooners


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## saladshooter




----------



## schwinnlax

1961 Corvette 5 speed


----------



## kreika

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1660168



Final Rusting Place?


----------



## saladshooter

kreika said:


> Final Rusting Place?



Yep.


----------



## Greg Kozak




----------



## Lonestar




----------



## onecatahula




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## onecatahula

Here’s your Cadillac, Marty !


. . and more from that day in June


----------



## Maskadeo




----------



## Maskadeo




----------



## oskisan

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 1664031



Holly Crap!


----------



## catfish




----------



## cyclingday

The antidote for lower back, lumbar, shoulder, neck and sciatic nerve pain.
Lol!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Pretty much all original except tires, pedals, grips. 36 and fenders are 35 and have defiantly been on forever.  Can't decide if I should re- decal tank or not ? Both sides show "ghost" of original.
Other side a bit better. Started to once, but just couldn't Lol.


----------



## MrMonark13

Not sure if these still count. Black one 1948 and Red one 1946.


----------



## schwinnlax

1961 Traveler two speed kickback.


----------



## ninolecoast

Happy SSS


----------



## rollfaster

SSS.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Thee

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1672492



PV “the hill” & container ship supply chain backlog 😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps

Got my 39 Motorbike out for a 13 mile morning cruise.


----------



## Rollo

... Daily rider '67 Collegiate ...


----------



## Rust_Trader

.


----------



## dasberger




----------



## rollfaster

SSS.


----------



## Thee

Saw this ‘65? Typhoon in O’Side first vintage bike I’ve seen at the beach in months 

with the exception of this GEM 😂🤣


----------



## onecatahula

1939 Paramount


----------



## tryder

'37 Crusty McMoto


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Roy G. Biv  well more like  Roy G. Bv. I guess I could have stuck another blue in there


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## friendofthedevil

Took the long way to the grocery store on Mr. Bernie, '64 Typhoon w/ 2 speed kickback.


----------



## GTBruiser




----------



## Thee

Rollo said:


> ... Daily rider '67 Collegiate ...
> View attachment 1676153



That’s a really cool bike, I’m looking at it thinkin 🤨 I’d really like to take that for a cruise 🙂


----------



## ninolecoast

Happy SSS August 14


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## ninolecoast

Wow!!! Well used bike!!!


----------



## Dawalt

Just finished for last week’s Coaster Ride John’s 1950 24” DX- was at Jamie’s Temecula Swap a few back a local kid had the frame tank and wheels- next vendor over had a girls frame w the fenders guard cranks and fork-! I had to cut down the truss rods from some already abused 26”ers- and the seat is the girls for now)- Chuck in Santa Ana tapped down the fork and I painted it using trace paper stencils I had made maybe 25 years ago from
another- never throw anything out!


----------



## onecatahula

Original 1949 Paramount Track Bike. Thanks Jerry @Pedals Past, and Scott @sm2501 for uncovering



(check out that fork rake !)


----------



## Lonestar




----------



## Eddie_Boy

Last week with this old girl, original paint ‘40 Schwinn badged La Salle. Newly built wheels, BicycleBones hoops, SS DB spokes, and like new ND rear and Schwinn script front hubs wearing new brick tread tires. One of my smoothest riders. Going to a very good home and friend.


----------



## dasberger

onecatahula said:


> Original 1949 Paramount Track Bike. Thanks Jerry @Pedals Past, and Scott @sm2501 for uncoveringView attachment 1679541
> (check out that fork rake !)



Had a chance to see this one in person...  That color though!!   🔥🔥 Pics don't do it justice


----------



## dasberger

'56 Red Phantom pre cleanup


----------



## Rollo

Going to toss my Stingray in here this week ...  😎


----------



## ballooney

1940 Autocycle badged “Southern Speedster”.


----------



## 1439Mike

Steve, I’m glad you got this one! Congrats!


----------



## GTs58

ballooney said:


> 1940 Autocycle appropriately badged “Southern Special”
> View attachment 1679933View attachment 1679934View attachment 1679935




Even though it's a Southern Speedster, I still dig it just as much!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Schwinn Lightweight Sunday.


----------



## ballooney

GTs58 said:


> Even though it's a Southern Speedster, I still dig it just as much!



Ha!  I saw what was on my mind…”a “special” bike. Yes indeed, a southern speedster!


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Beautiful sunday morning here!


----------



## Goldenindian

Dusty but Trusty 35 cycleplane


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

Goldenindian said:


> Dusty but Trusty 35 cycleplane
> 
> View attachment 1683335



NICE LOOKING BIKE !!  👍


----------



## Goldenindian

Got the matching 35 girls model also.


----------



## Lonestar




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Super Schwinn Sunday in Niles.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

S s S post up 9/4/22 we know they out there...


----------



## ballooney

Placerville Motorbike back with proper wheel set…drum to come but this will do for now…


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

ballooney said:


> Placerville Motorbike back with proper wheel set…drum to come but this will do for now…
> 
> View attachment 1690650



so nice !!!!!!


----------



## ninolecoast

Patriot Day!!! Super Schwinn Sunday. I was at work that morning when they attacked the WTC.


----------



## rollfaster

61 American for SSS.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

S s S 9/18/22


----------



## Eddie_Boy

A couple of unequipped ‘36 model year badged Excelsior and La Salle


----------



## ninolecoast




----------



## GTs58

ninolecoast said:


> View attachment 1697771




I find it odd that the brake levers are so far in on the bars. Are they placed there for looks?


----------



## ninolecoast

I just picked up the bike last week. Haven’t gone through details yet.


----------



## onecatahula

1938 Schwinn 24” Motorbike


----------



## dasberger

'41 BFG Challenger DX


----------



## cyclingday

1942 Schwinn, New World.


----------



## GTBruiser




----------



## mrg

A pair of 58 Deluxe Hornets.


----------



## stevewelborn

Does anyone know about what year I can attribute a brass HAACK'S "Mr. Bicycle" badge? It's on a frame where I can not find the serial number.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

9 /25/22


----------



## markivpedalpusher

SSS


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

'51 Phantom


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

my rideable fat tire collection 1941 to 1950. I never owned a Schwinn with fenders until I joined the Cabe. the 41 will get them eventually. 🙂


----------



## Kickstand3

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1462852



What kinda bars are those


----------



## Kickstand3

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1587743



There’s those bars again on a different ride 
I’m a bars guy also . I might even have a set of those


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclingday

Kickstand3 said:


> What kinda bars are those



27” Torrington U bar.


----------



## ninolecoast

Happy Super Schwinn Sunday 10/2/2022


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

ninolecoast said:


> Happy Super Schwinn Sunday 10/2/2022
> 
> View attachment 1705355



 O BABY !!!!!VERY  NICE


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## Cruiserdude94

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Nashman

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Che

My Humble but







 clean 60


----------



## rollfaster

59 Phantom.


----------



## Lonestar

2020 Schwinn/City Grounds collaboration "Rumbler"...I hope this one counts for SSS


----------



## Thee

Lonestar said:


> 2020 Schwinn/City Grounds collaboration "Rumbler"...I hope this one counts for SSS
> 
> View attachment 1705664
> 
> View attachment 1705668



What’s on the lower left of the bars ?


----------



## Lonestar

Thee said:


> What’s on the lower left of the bars ?



A little blue blinky-light...it's pretty cool & the same blue as the bike!


----------



## phantom

rollfaster said:


> 59 Phantom.
> 
> View attachment 1705660



That has been my grail bike for too many years to mention. Could never fine one in that condition or better that anyone was willing to part with.


----------



## GTBruiser

This one's been hanging in the garage since 2014!  Gotta install the brake levers before I ride it to work tonight.


----------



## Tim s

This is my first heavyweight bike as I usually collect lightweight and middleweight Schwinn bikes. I bought this yesterday at the Trexlertown swap meet from a friend. Tim


----------



## Nashman

Nashman said:


> Happy Sunday!View attachment 1705393



This picture ( above previously posted today) plus the one in the "Surviving Time" Calendar https://thecabe.com/forum/media/2023-calendar-surviving-time.44661/  that Chris @oldfart36 made, produced and distributed ( I was lucky to contribute the Feb. bicycle) was taken by Caber @Cam_from_Canada .


----------



## Tim s

Very nice!


----------



## cyclingday

The Henderson Brothers,  Bill & Tom


----------



## Nashman

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1705816
> The Henderson Brothers,  Bill & Tom


----------



## Thee

Nashman said:


>



Hahaha I met Johnathan Lithgow @ LAX once in line on an international flight 1999 hahaha , charming fellow ! He was trying to lay low


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

SsS 10/9/22


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Super Schwinn Lightweight Sunday:

I forgot the one that started my lightweight madness. 1960 Racer 😩


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Super prewar/war Schwinn Black Lightweight Sunday. Liberty, BFG and Henderson badged.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Tim s

Nice weather today here in Maryland so a few of the Schwinns got some exercise. Tim


----------



## catfish




----------



## GTBruiser




----------



## rollfaster

SSS..green addition.


----------



## mrg

SSS 78 Klunker 5


----------



## tacochris

1964 Public Affairs Office cycle truck.  Need to change the tires and shorten the chain but i cant seem to stop riding it!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## rollfaster

SSS.


----------



## rollfaster

Custom Stingray pair.


----------



## ninolecoast

38 Motorbike


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

1950 Traveler


----------



## Tim s

1976 Bicentennial Schwinn Varsity


----------



## catfish




----------



## Thee

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> View attachment 1713480



Nice photo


----------



## Thee

Tim s said:


> 1976 Bicentennial Schwinn Varsity
> 
> View attachment 1713752
> 
> View attachment 1713753



I had that bike in a 24” in ‘76 bought @ aviation cycle  @Xlobsterman


----------



## tripple3

1936 Electric C Model Super Schwin Special


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Thee said:


> Nice photo



to bad it is no mine ☹️


----------



## Thee

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> to bad it is no mine ☹️



🤣


----------



## Thee

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1713824
> 
> 1936 Electric C Model Super Schwin Special



That fender bomb - is the BOMB 😎 no doubt duuuuuuude !!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Tony M




----------



## Lonestar

1953 Meteor Patina Hot Rod


----------



## ninolecoast

SSS 10/23/22


----------



## Lonestar




----------



## Lonestar




----------



## Lonestar




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Lonestar said:


> 1953 Meteor Patina Hot Rod
> 
> 
> View attachment 1718030
> 
> View attachment 1718031
> 
> View attachment 1718032
> 
> View attachment 1718033



Love the Skulls


----------



## Lonestar

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Love the Skulls



Thanks Brother! The grips are the black with gold sparkle that were on the Stingray you sold me! I have been waiting for the right bike to put them on!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Lonestar said:


> Thanks Brother! The grips are the black with gold sparkle that were on the Stingray you sold me! I have been waiting for the right bike to put them on!!



I saw that


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

"64 Halloween KS


----------



## onecatahula

Gothic Fendered Motorbike, restored by Tim Brant about 12 years ago. Big brake, shorty lever, NOS Chevron badge, etc. Stunning bike, and it will be available soon ! PM me if interested


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## DrRumack80

Here is an unrestored early post-war B-6 that I acquired almost 25 years ago. I believe it is a 1946, ser# B06439. Has the pencil stand and bb bearing cups appear to be black-out parts, drop-center rims and oversize Delta horn button.  Planes/Trains/Automobiles badge. Has a 9-hole rack which is less common. The paint on the rack shows the same patina as the rest of the bike.  The Goodyear G-3's are near-mint and might  be original. (Pedals off for storage)


----------



## catfish




----------



## ballooney

Rare 1940 Autocycle Special B607-OS


----------



## Tony M

Took this picture of a nice AERO CYCLE at a bike show


----------



## cyclingday

Happy SSS, Halloween!


----------



## Tony M

My 51&41 B6


----------



## catfish




----------



## dasberger




----------



## ninolecoast




----------



## mrg

58 Halloween Hornet!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Dope54

Just picked this up. I think it’s a 38? Autocycle-motorbike ?  Does anyone know what kinda tank this would take ? The frame shows signs of some type of tank . Any info I’d appreciate


----------



## cyclingday

Dope54 said:


> Just picked this up. I think it’s a 38? Autocycle-motorbike ?  Does anyone know what kinda tank this would take ? The frame shows signs of some type of tank . Any info I’d appreciate



That’s a 1940 frame.
You can tell by the paint scheme on the top tube.
Here is what the complete bike looked like, and what type of tank it had on it.


----------



## tacochris

cyclingday said:


> That’s a 1940 frame.
> You can tell by the paint scheme on the top tube.
> Here is what the complete bike looked like, and what type of tank it had on it.
> View attachment 1723057
> View attachment 1723058



Can I ask a question just for clarification?  You're saying you knew it was a 40 frame due to the top tube graphic.  I was under the impression the "long top spear" was  40/41 and just meant the frame was tank-equipped.  I know I could have been fed bad info at some point but wanted to know just in case.
I have a "long top spear" frame is why I want to clarify.  Thanks!


----------



## cyclingday

My understanding is that the single long spear on the top tube, was a 1940 only paint scheme, to coincide with the introduction of the embossed, clam shell type tank.
I’m sure it’s possible that some 1941 models could’ve had that paint feature, but most had the typical spear pattern that was predominant.


----------



## tacochris

cyclingday said:


> My understanding is that the single long spear on the top tube, was a 1940 only paint scheme, to coincide with the introduction of the embossed, clam shell type tank.
> I’m sure it’s possible that some 1941 models could’ve had that paint feature, but most had the typical spear pattern that was predominant.



Ok.
Mine was so badly pitted in the serial number area all I had to go on was the 41 crank that came out of it once I got it apart.  I suppose it could always be an early 41/late 40 at the end of the day.


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Tony M said:


> View attachment 1722418
> 
> My 51&41 B6



Is that. French gray and blue?? More pics of that??


----------



## Tony M

Cruiserdude94 said:


> Is that. French gray and blue?? More pics of that??



Blue & Ivory


----------



## Tony M

Cruiserdude94 said:


> Is that. French gray and blue?? More pics of that??


----------



## Tim s

Tony M, that is a beautiful bike! Super Le Tour 12.2 undergoing a full detail. Tim


----------



## vince72

Installed a rear slik on the Coppertone and aired up both stingray’s for a quick ride around the block.. 
I hope to take them apart and do a clean up soon as time permits 
thanks @Hoagie57 for the slik!


----------



## Hoagie57

Nothing quite like the real USA SLIKS they look great 👍


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

S*s*S 11/ 13 /2022 POST UP


----------



## ninolecoast




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## onecatahula




----------



## MrMonark13

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 1731949



Is that yours???!!!!??????


----------



## onecatahula

MrMonark13 said:


> Is that yours???!!!!??????



It was. Just delivered it to a private collector, who shall remain anonymous.  Untouched, uncirculated. Found in a barn, by a buddy of mine, who purchased it from the son of the original owner. Bike was stored in the same barn it’s entire life !  Sat untouched for at least 70 years. Original red Fisk tires had liquified and dropped in blobs on the hubs.
They’re still out there . .


----------



## mrg

Schwinns, 38 Henderson, 39 ACE & 53 Red, 2 OG 1 not so much!


----------



## MrMonark13

onecatahula said:


> It was. Just delivered it to a private collector, who shall remain anonymous.  Untouched, uncirculated. Found in a barn, by a buddy of mine, who purchased it from the son of the original owner. Bike was stored in the same barn it’s entire life !  Sat untouched for at least 70 years. Original red Fisk tires had liquified and dropped in blobs on the hubs.
> They’re still out there . .



That’s awesome! Very inspiring!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

S*s*S 11/20/2022 WHAT DO YOU HAVE.. POST UP


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## markivpedalpusher

=SSS=


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

markivpedalpusher said:


> =SSS=
> 
> View attachment 1735979



😍🥰🤩🥳😍🥰🤩🥳😘😍🥰🤩🥳😘


----------



## badbob

Schwinn T-Bird


----------



## rollfaster

62 and 59 Tiger pair for SSS.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

1960 Racer....recently added a paperboy rack, 2 speed kickback HD wheel from a tandem, genuine Schwinn Westind tires and a chain guard with more paint on it than the old one. this is the bike that started my lightweight madness. this is a fun bike to ride, more nimble than a fat tire bike.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## ninolecoast

Coming soon…
Thanks to Tom (
@TWBikesnstripes )
Amazing work!!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Some of my favorite Schwinn photos!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Afternoon Ride


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

S  s  S 11/27/22 HOPE EVERONE HAD A GOOD THANKSGIVING... POST UP YOUR BEAUTIFUL SCHWINN BIKES OR MEMORABILIA OR PARTS....


----------



## Tim s

Great hobby, have a great week!


----------



## rollfaster

SSS.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe




----------



## onecatahula




----------



## ballooney

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 1740477



Now that’s a good looking lady 😉


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## GTs58

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1740826




I assume there was no date for that cool bit if information?


----------



## cyclingday

January 1938


----------



## GTs58

cyclingday said:


> January 1938



So that was the official announcement and Watson was building the Paramount frames prior to on a contract basis?


----------



## cyclingday

Yes.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

.


----------



## onecatahula

The actual No 1 prototype Paramount track frame Emil Wastyn built for Schwinn in 1937.  Note the ball-end seat stays, keyhole lugs and hand-filed “windows” on the head tube lugs, as seen only on the first two prototypes:


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## ninolecoast




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## GTs58

ninolecoast said:


> View attachment 1745399




That almost looks like Opalescent Red. Nice color!


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe




----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

49autocycledeluxe said:


> View attachment 1745628



First one I’ve seen “murdered out”! Dig it!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> First one I’ve seen “murdered out”! Dig it!



my spray bomb special. the plan in the back of my head is to "murder it out" with black / clear coat automotive paint and buffed to perfection. no pins, scallops or anything.


----------



## nick tures

catfish said:


> View attachment 1745406
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice !


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> First one I’ve seen “murdered out”! Dig it!



I had never heard that expression before you posted it here . yesterday a guy came out to buy a bike so I showed him my other ones and he looked at the all black B-6 and called it "murdered out".  

black is my favorite color for old cars. though I like chrome, so I guess they are not "murdered out"


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I had never heard that expression before you posted it here . yesterday a guy came out to buy a bike so I showed him my other ones and he looked at the all black B-6 and called it "murdered out".
> 
> black is my favorite color for old cars. though I like chrome, so I guess they are not "murdered out"



Lmao! That term started being used around the late 90’s in the hot rod scene. It’s used correctly when something is all blacked out so technically speaking your b-6 is not murdered out due to the chrome pieces left on it. Which is something I also like! I called it that when I noticed that the springer rods where also black. I think if I was going to do an all black b-6 I’d do mat black with gloss black two tone traditional paint details with chrome and red pinstripes. I am old school with a new school twist! My Daughter wanted me to do a hot pink bike and here’s what I did for her. Used a neon hot pink that glows under black light


----------



## RidinRelics

1956 Green Phantom


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

S*S*S  12/11/22


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

POST UP S* s S* LET,S SEE YOUR SCHWINN RELATED ITEM



 ....


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Went for a wrapping paper run this morning!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*This super odd paint scheme 1940 DX two tone red with gold pins I've had on the back burner for years since purchased .. Schwinn Planes & Trains with Schwinn decal on the downtube & simple Schwinn decal on the tank with faint box stripes .. Also odd is the Schwinn B model paint scheme & the truss fork along with the odd fender paint scheme design *

*Well I finally had the time to go through it last week & then rode it at the Sunday Orange Circle ride... Super cool bike now with a fresh service new John tires & tubes .. Service included a long OA bath on the rusted Lobdell scripted dimple rims & a new guts & sprocket on the Morrow rear hub since this bicycle was probably well loved seeing how the rear skip-tooth cog was so worn it looked like little waves ... crazy ... *

*It was a great day for the maiden voyage & nice to check this one off the "need to resurrect" list ..

Ridden not Hidden ... Frank *


----------



## barneyguey

ninolecoast said:


> View attachment 1731574



Hello,

Is that head badge original to the bike? Barry


----------



## markivpedalpusher

…


----------



## dasberger

Looking forward to getting this one back together next year!  "You can do it... it's Electric"


----------



## catfish




----------



## cyclingday

Merry Super Schwinn Sunday, Christmas!


----------



## Scanner

My latest builds


----------



## Olds442

They are really cool Scanner.    Is there a name for that style of build?


----------



## Lonestar




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------

